# Help! coming to HK



## jozay (Nov 18, 2011)

Hello!

My names josee im 17 and currently in china.

I will be visiting HK for about 3 days to get a visa but I dont know where to stay or how to get around.

I am not too keen on going alone but I have no choice as my parents arnt with me.

I know this is probably an unusual post but I really could do with some advice.

thanks


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

if you are a UK pasport holder and only going 3 days, you don't need a visa to enter HK(you get a 3 month tourist visa at the border) If you are going to get a visa for China, I suggest going to Japan travel services in TST East. Where to stay will depend on your budget for the trip.


----------



## hs2011 (Nov 20, 2011)

Accommodation is generally quite expensive in HK. There are some low budget places in TST and Causeway Bay but they're not exactly pleasant. You could also think of staying in one of the outlying islands, for example, Lamma or Lantau.


----------

